# Sustanon 250 only cycle



## thunderbolt (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi guys - i am looking for some comments/advice/feedback from any of you who have ran a sust 250 ONLY 8 week cycle (250mg x 2 per week)

I have ran 2 sust/deca cycles before (500/800 - 8 wks), and am not prone to gyno or other sides.

What I'd really like to know is what gains were like (on a good training/diet/rest regime) - any problems on sust only worth knowing about? Would PCT be Nolva as i did for previous sust/deca cycles?

I know loads of you will recommend adding something else but I have legit sust sitting staring at me and i am really keen to do another cycle soon as I have a great training routine right now and feel the time is right.

Cheers!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sus only cycle are fine mate no need to add anything else to it my current cycle is sus on its own and it is workjing for me....as for results no one can tell you what you will gain as this is down to diet...


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Yep, what pscarb said, ran it myself at 250mg wk but i prefer 10-12 wks on that particular cycle.


----------



## thunderbolt (Jul 31, 2004)

thanks guys! just what i wanted to hear - i've got the gear and just wanted to know from others what sust on it's own is like - will run 500mg for 8 weeks (split over 2 jabs per week!)


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> thanks guys! just what i wanted to hear - i've got the gear and just wanted to know from others what sust on it's own is like - will run 500mg for 8 weeks (split over 2 jabs per week!)


as far as i Know there is no need to split the jabs... i.e. do one 500mg jab per week... less jabbing the better imo


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

> as far as i Know there is no need to split the jabs... i.e. do one 500mg jab per week... less jabbing the better imo


I split my jabs up last year, 1ml of testoviron Mon+Thurs, and 1ml of winstrol depot Tues + Fri , i was like a pin cussion  lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm going to be starting some sus soon, can not wait


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

sus only cycles are excellent imo, great strength and size gains. I also become leaner 2. I find running a bit of hcg alongside can help my nuts recover after though.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Would it be advisable to use an AI during a sust cycle?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Team1 said:


> Would it be advisable to use an AI during a sust cycle?


If you are gyno sensative, if not have it or Nolva to hand.


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

Good cycle.

Split the dose - mon/thur.

10 weeks would be a good length if you're still gaining at 8 weeks.


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

whats acne like on sus? what do guys prefer sus or test e?

N what is the difference that u feel or see from shootin 250 a week n 500?


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Would it be advisable to use an AI during a sust cycle?


Err.. excuse me for being a bit slow here but what's AI


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Aromatise inihibitor - it simple terms it stops the conversion from testosterone to estrogen.


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

Never heard of it

But thanks all the same bud


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Just search it, there are a few like Arimidex or letrozole.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

daddy said:


> hello!can somebody give me information?how much steroids cost in UK?winstrol?deca nendralone?sustanon?


average is about 1,000,000 but if you have some magic beans they occasinally let you swap! :jerk:


----------



## thugz (Aug 18, 2007)

brownie said:


> as far as i Know there is no need to split the jabs... i.e. do one 500mg jab per week... less jabbing the better imo


a bit better splitting the jabs actually mate. the prop for a start is one of the faster acting and shorter working so by the time its a wk later then its not 250mg really working anymore. split mon/thurs is a good idea to prevent this.


----------

